# Not sure what size amp or amps.



## rang (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello all @ Home Theater Shack.

I would like to atate that I have never thought about adding an Amp to my HT until I started reading about them, but am not sure as to how to go about deciding which amp/watts would suit my needs with the equipment I have already. I hope that I can get some recommendations so here we go… First I will list what I have already 

I am using a Denon AVR-2808CI: 7.1 CH/5.1+2 CH A/V Independent Zone Home Theater/MultiMedia Network Client Ready Receiver. Rated @ 110/watts per channel all channels are rated @ 0.05 THD. The receiver is THX Ultra2 certified. 

Center channel speaker is a Definitive Technology – C/L/R2002 
Driver Complement :One 1" pure aluminum dome tweeter; Two cast-basket 5-1/4" bass/midranges
Frequency Response :30Hz – 30kHz
Impedance :Compatible with 8 Ohm outputs
Sensitivity :91dB
Recommended Associated Amplifier Power :20 – 250 watts
Inputs :Two sets of 5 way binding posts: Biwireable
A/V Receiver Crossover Setting :60 Hz

Front Left and Right are Definitive Technology BP7002 
Driver Complement :Two 1" pure aluminum dome tweeters; Four 5-1/4" high definition upper bass/midrange drivers; One 12" long-throw subwoofer coupled to two 12" Low Bass radiators
Frequency Response :15 Hz - 30 kHz
Impedance :Compatible with 8 Ohms outputs
Sensitivity :92 dB
Recommended Associated Amplifier Power :20 - 400 watts
Internal Amplifier Power :300 watts
A/V Receiver Crossover Setting :Large; Full Bandwidth
Inputs :One pair of 5 way binding posts; One LFE input (optional)

Surround Sound speakers are Definitive Technology ProMonitor 800
Driver Complement :One 1" pure aluminum dome tweeter; One 4-1/2" BDSS bass/midrange drivers; One 4-1/2" pressure coupled bass radiator
Frequency Response :57 Hz – 30 kHz
Impedance :Compatible with 8 Ohms outputs
Sensitivity :89 dB
Recommended Associated Amplifier Power :10 – 150 watts
A/V Receiver Crossover Setting :100 Hz
Inputs :One pair of 5 way binding posts

I am just not sure what size amp I would use. I was looking at the Emotiva XPA-5 to run all the speakers but I am also looking at the XP-3 to run my F/L/C and use the Denon to run my SS. Both amps are rated @ 200 @ 8 per channel. I just don’t know if this would be enough power. Or is there other companies that I just have not looked at or heard of yet that will suffice just don’t know very confused. I just want to make sure that I am getting the most out of my speakers that I can. 

Any help would be appreciated 
Thanks
Rang


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

With your receiver just getting a two channel amp would be plenty. Powering your mains externally would release the receiver of allot of the load and it would do just fine handling the rest.
I've really liked the Samson servo 300 its well built uses a toroidal power supply and gives you 150 watts X2 @4ohms or 100 X2 @8ohms for under $260 or the Samson Servo 600 with twice as much power for just over $350.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Samson definitely makes a quality product. If really wanting to stay with Emotiva, I really would go with the XPA-2. It is a much more powerful amp per channel. The additional headroom you are going to get by relieving your AVR of driving 2 Channels, should give you a noticeable upgrade in performance in the channels driven by the AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rang (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Tonyvdb for the input, I was thinking about a 3 channel amp and just using the AVR to power the SS but not sure if I should go that way or not.


----------



## rang (Feb 3, 2010)

JJ thanks I was not really set on Emotiva just that bang for the buck and all the reviews that I have been reading just seems like to be a very good amp for the price. I was also thinking about a pre/pro but not sure that I would go that route if the Denon AVR is good enough so confusing


----------



## subzero (Jan 25, 2010)

The additional headroom you are going to get by relieving your AVR of driving 2 Channels.


----------

